# BlueTooth Headset Disadvantages?



## ispote (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,
Anybody knows about the disadvantages of using BlueTooth Headset? I started using it 5-6 months before. My friend's brother was using it. He told me that he gradually loosened the capacity of hearing. The ear was suffered with puss and he finally stopped using BlueTooth Headset. Can anybody give me some information about this?
ThanQ


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Only disadvantage is that battery life goes down. Apart from that nothing else happens. As for your friend's brother, I think he had a problem in his ear already and his usage of the bluetooth headset just coincided with the time when the problem reached it's peak. 

Btw such **** can happen when more than one person uses one headset. It is recommended that one headset be used by only one person, wireless or wired, especially in case of in-ear types, for hygienic reasons.


----------



## ispote (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi
ThanQ for your information.


----------

